# Had a massive accident on Saturday, am still in hospital



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm now physically able to sit and do stuff and I'm bored stiff, so here goes.

On Saturday, I was catching in a friend's 17.2 ID mare. Initially, I was warned that if she lifted her leg, she would kick me but over a few weeks, she got to know me and is normally perfect. There were several horses at the gate, I shooed them away and was close to the gate, turning to put on the headcollar. The mare decided she didn't like another horse standing quietly by the other end of the gate, so tried to charge her, knocking me down and trampling my lower rit leg in the process.

I bounced back up, got out of the field, checked the gate and looked at my leg. Fortunately, I was wearing track pants so could check. The inside of my leg was hanging out. A friend was riding back to the yard past me and had seen what happened so was waiting. I asked him, very calmly (!!) to phone for an ambulance.

Madly, I then decided it would be easier for the ambulance to get me from the yard as opposed to the lane, so I strode up, meanwhile the kids from the RS and a mate came running down to see why an ambulance had been called. The leg was pouring with blood and bits of stuff were falling down. My friend tried to make me sit down, I refused, thinking it wouldn't be easy for the ambulance on the lane. We walked up to my cubby where she made me sit with the foot elevated on slices of hay and she wrapped up the injury with pressure. Another mate piled rugs on me. I was extremely calm throughout and managed to phone my husband to tell him to come get my car and to follow me to hospital.

I was taken to Northwick Park, Harrow, where. Have to say the staff were amazing, they leapt into action, I had about six people sticking needles into me and looking after me. At this point, I was shaking uncontrollably so found it hard to stay still enough for injections.

I've had two lots of debriding and washing out done under GA and have been transferred to the Royal Free in Hamsptead (v posh!) where I'll have another debridement tomorrow then plastic surgery. I need a massive skin graft.

Non scary pic:









Very scary gruesome picture, this is after the two ops: I've deliberately not embedded the pic so you have to open a link:
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=IMAG0916_zps646a066d.jpg


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pic doesnt work...................

Holy shite CT- hope all goes well!


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ouch...Looks nasty = ( hope your feeling better soon


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't see the gruesome pic  edit- I can see it now, wow! That's impressive, you're lucky the horse didn't trample bone or artery.

That sounds really scary, I wish you the best of luck in your recovery and take good care of that skin graft as they can buggers to accept at times.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no  hope you feel better soon! Xx


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

Well done for staying so calm. Accidents can be scary, especially those involving horses! Wishing you a quick and an easy as possible recovery


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't have much time for posting at the moment, but couldn't ignore this!
Holy Sh1t! That looks horrendous!!! 
I hope you get over it quickly and without complications. All the best!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Mate. That is horrific  you poor thing. 

How long until you can leave hospital?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

That's horrendous, and you're going to be out of action for a while. Do they say if you're likely to recover fully, or is there muscle/nerve loss that will have permanent effects?

Hope you get back on your feet quickly.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Was only thinking this morning about a friend's riding accident, fortunately she's ok but as much as I love them, being around horses can be a risky business  

Hope the skin graft and other procedures are successful, and that you heal as quickly as possible. Take care.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMg thats awful  So sorry to hear that 
I cant see the pics as I am at work , probably fortunately!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, that is horrific! 

I hope everything goes ok with the skin graft & you make a good recovery.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks dreadful - I can only imagone the sort of pain you must be in. I hope they're keeping you well supplied with pain relief medication and that everything goes well and all heals properly.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! So sorry to hear that - wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

And suddenly now I don't want any lunch.

Glad your okay hun. Horses are sweet creatures but are way to powerful sometimes.

*hugs*


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, pic here:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

How on earth did you manage to walk with an injury like that, it looks dreadfull.

Hope you are soon better and not feeling pain.

Lots of hugs for you


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh my, poor you. I wish you a speedy and safe recovery


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh goodness I'm so so sorry. Hope you recover well without any complications.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesus, thats is awful , gentle hugs and well wishes coming your way. Horses, love them but they are bloody scary animals! I hope they can sort you out and get you back on your feet soon as!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness you poor thing. You may have felt calm but I reckon it was actually shock that made you walk down that lane and refuse to sit down. All that from a trample eh? Heavy creatures horses aren't they and the shoes being metal I can see how it's done so much damage to a soft part of your leg. Hope you're having the best pain relief. Get well soon girl. xx

Two of my daughters have taken up horse riding, been having lessons once weekly for six months at a school but a friend who has a darling 20year old Arab who she also competes with (had him since birth) has given them free access to him to help with exercise. He's a beautiful docile boy but I've said to be very careful as they're novices and alone with him when they attend. I'm not worried about his temperament but getting a hoof somewhere is different. They're all nurses and would know what to do if there were an accident but I still worry slightly none the less. 

Get plenty of relaxation and sleep if that's possible in Hosp, lol and you're going to a great hospital for the continuation of your treatment.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

More hugs & get well soons from the boys and me!!!


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Goodness, that looks awful! How on earth did you manage to walk with it? 

I hope that you will have a speedy recovery


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my word, that is absolutely horrific.  And that was just from a horse trampling over your leg?? 

I hope you make a swift recovery as possible and that the surgery goes smoothly. You are incredibly brave!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Jebus  You really must have been in shock to walk away from that!

Glad you are recovering. I really like horses, but won't go into the same field as them - I don't know enough about their behaviour to feel that I can work out their mood......steering well clear!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery...! xx


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats terrible looks so painful dont think i would have been that calm i make a fuss about a splinter.
Hope you get well soon and it heals quickly and you are home soon


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

omfg, that looks horendous. i hope they can fix it and you can be out of hospital soon.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Omghope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Sh*t! That's looks absolutely horrific! I have no idea how you managed to stay so calm and WALK on it, I'm feeling faint after just seeing the photo 

Do you know how they're going to fix it and how long you'll be in hospital for?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*That looks awful. I hope you have a speedy recovery, and hope you feel better soon.
Glad the hospital are treating you well.*


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness - poor you!
Wishing you a speedy recovery and pleased you seem to be in good hands. x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bl**dy hell   

I hope the surgery goes well for you, that looks really nasty (understatement) . 

Take care x


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh my GOD the gruesome picture! :eek6: So glad you're okay!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crikey! That's nasty! Hope the skin graft goes well and everything heals up quickly without complications. Hugs and best wishes


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow CT, seen a few like that from various accidents before - never a horse though .

I do hope that the skin grafting goes well and you have a good recovery xx.


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

:yikes: OMG you poor thing. Glad you're being well cared for. Hope it all heals well and you're back on your feet again soon.

(I had my baby at Northwick Park!)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Symone said:


> Goodness, that looks awful! How on earth did you manage to walk with it?


Dunno, just stung a bit and I figured easier access for an ambulance to be off the lane. Blood was pouring like a tap down my leg: I had a faint moment when I was nearly there.



labradrk said:


> Oh my word, that is absolutely horrific.  And that was just from a horse trampling over your leg??
> 
> I hope you make a swift recovery as possible and that the surgery goes smoothly. You are incredibly brave!


Yes, the horse is a very big girl, she must weigh about 800 kilos, maybe more. She used my calf as a launch pad so propelled herself using that rather than the ground.



HandsomeHound said:


> :yikes: OMG you poor thing. Glad you're being well cared for. Hope it all heals well and you're back on your feet again soon.
> 
> (I had my baby at Northwick Park!)


Seems like a nice hospital: very Gothic, impressive, dark but with nice gardens! I got Stockholm syndrome and loved all my nurses, didn't want to leave!


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy Cr*p!!!!  Had to show my work colleague as she has a horse and we couldn't beleive it, even reading your story you sounded calm!! 

Poor you, I hope the surgery goes well and wish you a speedy recovery x


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Bloody hell that's no small graze, best of luck , you poor thing.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Whoaah, that looks like it smarts a bit 

You sound very calm, both then and now about it all, I hope the skin graft goes well and that you have a speedy and full recovery xx


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my god - I hope you have the good drugs.

Best wishes - I hope you recover quickly and fully and that you are back on your feet soon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, that is a corker!! I imagine you will have an impressive scar (and probably a dented leg too!!). Hope you dont get too bored during your recovery. Lucky you just lost some meaty bits and none of the bendy. stretchy, standy bits!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG, that is horrendous. It is going to be a long long job to get it right. I was trampled a few years ago and had stitches in my head, a totally crippled back and a knee that needed surgery 6 months later - but nothing that compares with your injury!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck with your recovery,that looks awful.

I feel justified in my life long fear of being on the same side of a fence to horses now.:blush:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant see any photos as at work (blocked ) BUT maybe its a good thing 

Hope your feeling better soon - sound slike a long and uncomfortable road to recovery. 

Well done on keeping so calm.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

crikey,that looks horrendous,not just a steri-strip jobbie!!
Best wishes for your future treatment.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Cant see any photos as at work (blocked ) BUT maybe its a good thing


its not too bad.....as long as you arent eating corn beef hash!!!:lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy fcuk :yikes: that's horrific... you poor thing...

Wishing you all the very best for your recovery x


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I just let out an involuntary "holy sh1t!" in front of my 3 year old. Oh well, that'll entertain his teachers on Monday.

That's an amazing amount of damage, I can't believe you managed to walk on it. I hope they manage to fix you up and you remain as pain free as possible throughout.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Ouch! 

Hope your recovery is swift and smooth.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG that is some injury, surprising what shock and adrenaline can do when you have an injury or trauma, I know someone who was thrown through a windscreen and then got up and ran up the road, and was found a good distance away, until the standard symptoms of shock set in.

Hope everything goes well, and you make a good recovery.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG, you poor thing! Hope you make a full recovery soon 

xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

oh yeeeeesh that looks terribly painful- I am so impressed you managed to stay so calm! I really hope it heals with no problems xxx


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks horrendous.

When I fell of a house and snapped my femur I tried to walk across the school. It's strange how you react.

I hope you have a swift recovery.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Blood and Sand!! thats horrendous!  wishing you a speedy recovery you sounded very brave! xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I think youve just earned the pf bravery award. When you described the injury I was thinking "sounds like a nasty cut, but bits hanging out, yeah right ", then the pic hit me in the face and I was wishing Id looked at it between my fingers (because that makes things look less scary ). I cant belive anyone could walk on that leg, I bet the paramedics were shocked too. Hope the rest of the treatment goes well and youre back up and about soon.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, really hope you feel better very soon. I've not clicked on the link, the previous comments are enough for me, but I hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my word CT, that is some wound and I can not believe you walked with that! I hope you have a speedy recovery and do not go stir crazy in hospital.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy sh1t, that is some gruesome injury. I cant handle blood or injuries and would have been out cold on the floor if that had happened to me so props for being so calm about it all.

Good luck with the skin grafts x


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Omg that turned my stomach! there goes lunch. Im happy your safe  it looks like it was quite scary. It doesnt surprise me that you wanted to keep walking. When I chased my moms friends dog through rush hour traffic barefoot, it didnt hit me that I had sliced my knee open with blood gushing out or that my feet were black and blue until hours afterwards. Instinct kicks in.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

OMG I really knew I would regret opening that picture!

I really hope you are okay that looks flipping awful!

Sending healing thoughts


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG!!! That looks really painful - it must have been adrenaline that kept you moving! Good luck with skin grafts and hope it all heals up well.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, that's huge   








Wishing you a Speedy Recovery!​


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy Cow! I can't believe you managed to walk on it! If that's what it looks like they've cleaned it up I'd hate to know what it looked like at first. I hope your further debridement and skin graft go well. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

I commented earlier but didnt see the link....

MY EYES :nonod:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Goodness me - that's dreadful.

Hope you make an excellent recovery and as speedy as possible.


I'm sure we'll all be around to break the monotony


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god! You are one very lucky lady to be alive looking at that. What a wound from being trampled, horrendous.

I hope you're feeling OK and that your OH is managing OK, you poor bugger you.

Sending massive sympathy hugs I am so shocked :nonod: :crying:

You brave lady you xxxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh My Goodness thats a terrible nasty thing to happen....I feel for you truly.

Hope all goes well with your recovery and keep us updated with your progress.

These horses are so unpredictable......I had a horse knock me down in the gateway trying to get away from another horse and knocked me flat on the ground and ran over me but lucky for me I was a little battered and bruised and shaken but nothing liked you have suffered

Keep smiling you sound like a strong person


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Wowee i need some drugs just looking at the ''gruesome pic'' wishing you a super speedy recovery , best wishes. xxx


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I was shocked to hear of this unfortunate accident and the speed at which it happened 
Just reading about it gave me the shudders and wish you a speedy recovery!

I have to admit that I couldn't bring myself to look at the pic as I would have come over all faint! :blush:

Thinking of you!! 

x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bloody hell, I think I'd have just died on the spot. Hope your treatment goes well, that you have good painkillers and that you have a quick recovery.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

GOSH!!!!

Poor u, that is nasty.

Hope u feeling better soon.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

You poor thing, let's hope you have as quick a recovery as possible. Ann xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of this! Horses are so unpredictable but sounds like you were unlucky. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG thats awful 
Thats the trouble with horses, they're so huge and can be unpredictable 

I hope you recover well xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was expecting a little bit gruesome from your comment but nothing like that  You poor thing, hope you're being treated well in hospital and that the grafts go well. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

In awe that you managed to move anywhere!!!!! Remind me never to argue with you 

Here's to a speedy and successful recovery for you.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Do hope things go well and things heal nicely. Try and do as you're told though. There are reasons for instructions esp. following grafts.
No wonder you were shaking ( not that I've looked cos having nursed for nearly 40 years I can't do pics of mangled anything without legs going wobbly now).


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my god!!  Sending lots of healing vibes!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:yikes: I hope you have an excellent & very speedy recovery xxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG that is really awful :yikes:

I hope you make a full recovery. Have they given a prognosis of full recovery? Got everything crossed for you that this is the case. xx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Omg!! 
Get well soon hun and wishing you a speedy recovery! 

Xx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG  shocking....you poor thing, sending you lots of get well soon hugs and much respect for being so brave XX


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

jesus christ !!!
did the horse have shoes on??? I had no idea they could cause that much damage and I ride! my uncle got trampled by their foster horse the otherday but he luckily just got away with very bruised legs but the horses don't have shoes so maybe why.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Holy moly.. that's quite an injury!!

I hope you're ok and back to normal soon..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

that horrible, you have been very brave, I hope it heels soon and it won't be to long before you are back on your feet.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, horse is shod all round.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Get better soon x
You get the bravest person of the week award 

The clicky photo :shocked:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, that looks bliddy painful Poor you. Hope you have a speedy revovery anad that all goes well with any surgery still to come.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my god. Im so sorry.

It must be such pain, poor you. Did it cut through the muscles and everything?

I was just reading about lorraine kellys leg with the horse today. You must have been in shock to walk and then it hit you when you started shaking.

Hope you are feeling a bit better. Xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh no poor you. That looks nasty, to say the least.

I've had my fair share of accidents with horses over the years and metal shoes can certainly do some damage.

I wish you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's to a speedy recovery.

Where's a pukey smiley when you need one.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jesus wept that's some wound!! You poor thing


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Blimey! Hope you recover well!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Ooh CT, that looks awful, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! That is amazing, I am in awe .... how you didnt just keel over when you saw the injury, I truly dont know. I hope that your surgery and skin grafts all go brilliantly and you recover speedily. 
wishing you all the best x x


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

What an awful injury. How on earth did you manage to walk?

Wishing you a speedy and trouble free recovery.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

What an horrific injury,golly you were so brave. I would of been screaming the roof off. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

wow that looks horrendous!! 
Hope you recover quickly!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow what an injury 

All the best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG, what an awful injury

Hope all goes well and you make a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks so sore. I hope that it will look a lot better for you once they can stitch all the bits in place and start the plastic surgery.
Sending healing thoughts


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh my!!!  How awful :crying: (I didn't open the scary pic, I'm not good with gross stuff!)

I'm so sorry you went through that, but at the same time I guess in the circumstances it could have been worse and I'm thankful for you that it wasn't.

My very best wishes for a speedy recovery, my thoughts are definitely with you!


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you poor thing!! I hope the skin graft op goes well and I wish you a very speedy recovery! Xxx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow that certainly is a massive injury! wishing you a speed recovery with everything


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god, I wish I hadn't seen that photo, I feel sick 

God only knows how you must be feeling, your poor thing! Hope they can mend it nicely for you and all the best for your recovery - you are truly the bravest person ever, I wouldn't even be able to look at that!


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

wishing you a speedy recovery, hope you heal up all better soon. 

also, omg you are so brave!

ETA; ive only just looked at the picture- that is beyond brave that you walked and stayed calm on that injury. you are beyond brave, you are, as they say where Im from well'ard. 

all the best, hope the rest of the ops go well.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Ouch! Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well you don't do things by half do you! I like 'scary' photos like that so it's quite a fascinating photo.

But hope it all heals nicely for you


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow that is bad! I hope they manage to sort you out asap. It's amazing how a bit of adrenaline can let you walk back to the yard calmly with a leg looking like that. Wishing you the best of luck and healing vibes.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Updated pic.
IMAG0918_zps1039a1c1.jpg Photo by marieclairedawson | Photobucket

The line attached is a pump which compresses the injury and removes the excess fluid. Only painful if I move and hard to move as tethered to pump one side, catheter the other. I need unplugging like a Borg!!


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh my god... just seen this thread, and all pics, its amazing how better its looking. How long will you be in hospital for?x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Mrs Cyborg, that looks like its healing really well already  being fixed to stuff is annoying as it makes you feel restricted and you get bored more quickly.....have they given you any indication of how long they think its going to take to get you all fixed?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

glad you are mostly pain free with it and that you are overall ok!

shock reactions can be amazing for getting help but can also let us do silly things 

hope you heal quickly and that OH/Family are looking after the animals well for you. PM me if you want someone else to IM if you are ever lonely/bored - am up all hours


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Loads of healing vibes for you to be back to your best as quickly as can be. Xcc


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that a negative pressure pump attached? If so then that's great and will hopefully make a huge difference to overall healing time! Hope you're feeling OK! Xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's a vacuum pump, actively sucks out stuff hence the leg looks sucked in, very weird! 

I'll know more when I've had the skin graft on tues or weds. No idea re prognosis, length of time. I'm hoping weeks not months.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Your latest photo looks so much better than the first ones!!
Glad you're ok, fingers still crossed for the grafting and a good recovery. You must be so fed up by now :sad:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Having made the rest of the family go 'yeuch' at the first set of pics, decided not to show then the next lot. Hopefully you'll be back on your feet sooner rather than later and that all further surgeries/procedures will go ahead with out any issue. Take care!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope everything continues to improve well. Just dropping in with some grapes for you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope they are taking good care of you and the treatment is helping, wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Millions of good vibes coming your way xx

I have never seen pics like it before, very scary!

Take care and mend quickly you brave lady xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like it's getting there already with the vacuum drain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Yikesarooni!! That's gonna leave a mark! I'm amazed you didn't break any bones. What a tough cookie you are! 
I hope you're getting the good meds and that you heal good as new!

Gotta love horses... I've broken more bones than I care to count, a friend of mine had a horse refuse and got thrown. Somehow her leg and buttock crashed on to the metal jump cup and it sliced her open very similar to your injury just not as long. It was pretty gory, I was one of the first ones out there, and like you, she had no clue how injured she was. I'm looking at her torn up butt and leg thinking how the heck is she standing up? 
She recovered just fine. Has a funny looking scar, but a great story!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread OP. Sending massive healing vibes your way x


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gosh, that's a big cut!! Can't see the latest pic due to photobucket doing maintenance, but so glad it's improving. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow thats an amazing change, that first pic its hard to imagine it ever healing, medicine and the human body - amazing  hope you continue to make improvements


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank god for modern medicine ay :thumbup:


Wishing you a speedy recovery , you must be bored stiff in hospital


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks so much better. Hope it continues to improve at such a quick rate.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow looking much better, I bet it smarts though, you seem in remarkably good spirits, good for you,I hope they are treating you well.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats looking a lot better already.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Ouch... that was nasty! Crazy how your body/brain can react to a bad injury like that. I think I'd have been curled up in a wee ball screaming my head off instead of walking up the lane to make it easier for the ambulance! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just wondering how you are doing after ops this week ??? Hope all is well and hospital food is not so bad?!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Had a skin graft Wednesday evening, the donor site hurts more than the wound! It kind of crackled this morning like sandpaper and is leaking. 

I'm bored of hospital now and am fast losing patience with my nearest bedmate  who complains constantly and mutters to herself then rings her daughter and leaves literally 15 messages in the space of 20 minutes near midnight asking her to ring. No peace in these places!

The food is remarkably good.

The two ward buddies that left have both visited today with gifts of Costa coffee, flapjacks, a book and scented tea lights! Stars!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good to hear that you're still OK. I recall my nearest bedmate when I was in for breaking my back. She whinged, whined, moaned constantly and her daughter was as bad when she visited....having to lie there unable to escape is so awful, I really feel for you xx.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CT popped onto your thread as not to go off topic on that other one..... 

Oh girl your gonna need some rehab/physio with that , it's looking much better though .....

Your bloody lucky she did'nt get your upper body , does'nt bare thinking about .....

I wish you a speedy recovery , and hope all goes well for you .... take care


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

ouch! Glad your on the way to recovery but ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Good to hear that you're still OK. I recall my nearest bedmate when I was in for breaking my back. She whinged, whined, moaned constantly and her daughter was as bad when she visited....having to lie there unable to escape is so awful, I really feel for you xx.


Yup,when the daughter came in for the first time, they promptly had a row!

Five times today, she has needed the loo. I asked very politely if it were possible (for her dignity and our sense of smell) for her to be wheeled into the bathroom but they have overdosed the poor thing on laxatives and there have been numerous incidents today. The rest of us have not felt too well consequently.  Her memory has gone and she's telling everyone she can't/hasn't eaten but is!

Roll on Monday!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just seen this for the first time. That looks really nasty  
I hope they get it all fixed up for you x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

wishing speedy recovery...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Those second photos look a lot better. I am sending healing vibes for you.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

This is a picture of the clean wound, with skin graft on and attaching nicely!! So nicely, in fact, that they are letting me go home this afternoon!! Yipee!!

IMAG0919_zps5cefe42d.jpg Photo by marieclairedawson | Photobucket

Poor OH thought he had til Monday to clean up and I gave him a big job to go and buy horse bedding today and he has to walk the three dogs! Bless him! I'm packed! I'm shattered, had a rubbish night cos I was worried about them taking off the dressing today. They did the next door lady's first and she screamed, so I was terrified! However, she had clips on her wound and I didn't, so it was relatively easy and the nurse was amazing. She's redone the donor site too with gorgeous little padded bandages instead of a massive load of crepe etc.

I am DYING to see my dogs!!


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great that you can go home! Sending some more healing vibes


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Result!! So pleased for you that you get to go home, that'll help you heal much better..just hope your dogs dont bounce all over you too much!!   I'm sure your OH will be pleased to have you back too, even if it was a bit sooner than expected


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

That's great you're going home!! It looks like its healing well  remember to eat well over the next few weeks, you'd be amazed the difference a high protein diet can make on wound healing! Wishing you a very speedy recovery. I bet your dogs will be happy to see you xx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yowch , just now seen this thread , my gawd but you're brave 

So pleased for you that its healing nicely and you get to go home


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

That's looking so much better, glad you get to go home today. Hope everything continues healing nicely.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good news! :thumbup1: You'll feel so much better at home.so pleased for you


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup1:. So pleased you're escaping the place, enjoy being home .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Great news, bet you can't wait to get home 

Wishing you a continued smooth and speedy recovery and I hope your boys are gentle with you


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a relief to be going home , nothing beats a nights sleep in your own bed !


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you get to go home today 
It still looks pretty ouchy though!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

ach, its just a wee scratch!!!! 

hells bells woman!!! I am just, wow....gobsmacked at that!

You take it easy - no rushing to walk dogs or get back to the horses till you are healed!!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad to hear you're going home, take it easy xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope you are home now and they havent kept you in
I can't imagine what the pain of that must be like, very impressed with the improvement though.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That's terrible  I really really hope it heals well and that you're getting looked after, looks much better now! xxx


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad your on the mend but take it easy, that's not going to heal quickly


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I was going to drop in with these.









But seeing as you are being let home .... :devil:

Seriously though thats wonderful news, hope you're fully recovered soon


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope you are home now and have settled back in. Nothing beats being home in your own bed IMO 

Bet the dogs were pleased to see you again but you do have to make sure you rest properly otherwise you could very well end up back in hospital. Hoping you have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you're mending well and gone home  Hope you're back out with your pups soon


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> I was going to drop in with these.


Cor, where are they from? Amazing looking.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a DVT, yippee!  In my 'good' leg.  It's painful, never knew they hurt but good job they do cos I knew something was wrong. I have brand new tablets instead of the warfarin injections, so pleased I haven't got to self inject!

Loads better if we just ignore the cavity which will take weeks to heal  I'm walking almost normally but I get tired stupidly easily which is very annoying. I overdid things today and my legs both swelled up.

The doctor gave me a sick note for four weeks and said to extend as needed. Perhaps I'm optimistic, but this sounds quite reasonable although I can't stand on a leg with a big cavity and the risk of infection is high.

I have various hospital appointments at the anti-coagulant clinic and for a redressing/checkpoint next week plus 3 months of anti-coagulant meds.

Picture:


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Just seen this thread. You are doing amazingly well with what has been a terrible injury. You must have been pretty immobile with such an extensive wound? I would have thought you would have had been receiving prophylactic injections all the time you were off your feet to prevent a DVT occurring ? 

I hope your leg completely heals before too much longer, and that you dont have another set back ...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloody hell, Just seen this... Hope your feeling a little better at least. 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm healing really well, just need to remind the nurses to pad the hole, which has leaked horribly tonight and not to pad the main wound, which is not leaking  Poor OH just did it, again!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

CT you are sounding so upbeat about all this. Your wound looks so much better already. Your OH is one brave person cleaning that cavity. Sounds like you have a good 'un there.

Hope the healing continues...


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bloody hell. What a brave soul you are walking after that. It looks like it's healing nicely. Hope your resting properly now you're home x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Resting but bored!! I've emptied the dishwasher and washed up glasses now I need a sit down, it's very limiting!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad your home and getting about a little, take it easy one step at a time.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Ow!!! Hope you are on the mend. X. I found a radio and headphones invaluable in radio - stopped everyone else droning on about their operations!


----------

